# Health Examination Finalised



## JaydenM (Apr 30, 2015)

Dear all, 

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Can someone please tell me what will be next?

Thank heaps


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now if you have not uploaded other documents then do it now and wait for CO to be assigned or may be a Direct Grant.

All The Best!!!




JaydenM said:


> Dear all,
> 
> All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaydenM (Apr 30, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Now if you have not uploaded other documents then do it now and wait for CO to be assigned or may be a Direct Grant.
> 
> All The Best!!!


I have uploaded all related documents and have been assigned a CO. They requested for medical examination. The health check has also been posted to them via emedical. The paragraph above was taken from the "get health detail". 

Also a CO has told me that they only waiting for medical examination to be finalised 

Does this mean that I still have to wait for the remaining of the process time required.


----------



## JaydenM (Apr 30, 2015)

thanks Jee for replying


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Try contacting the CO and check. At times they have to be pushed a bit.

They might have shared their Contact number in their email.

Do let me know how it goes.




JaydenM said:


> I have uploaded all related documents and have been assigned a CO. They requested for medical examination. The health check has also been posted to them via emedical. The paragraph above was taken from the "get health detail".
> 
> Also a CO has told me that they only waiting for medical examination to be finalised
> 
> Does this mean that I still have to wait for the remaining of the process time required.


----------



## Cubiscus (Feb 24, 2015)

I would contact them, sounds like your medical was fine and may have been auto-approved.

If the CO has told you that's all their waiting for definately call.


----------

